# Darkling Beetles, substrate and decor opinions?



## jreidsma (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi everyone 

I got my new darkling beetles Tuesday, and I am trying to figure out what decorations (things for them to hide in or climb on) and substrate you all suggest using. These are the ones I got:
http://shop.bugsincyberspace.com/Darkling-Beetle-Pairs-Groups-bic979.htm

I am guessing that because these ones are more of an arid environment type, that they would like sand. Which is what I have in there now. But I am hoping that they might possibly breed a little bit for me *Hint Hint*  So I was just wondering if maybe I should put some coconut coir in there, or maybe some sort of coconut husk or bark from the pet store. Or if the sand would be ok for the larva. And then if anyone knows, what would you suggest feeding the larva of these? I feed the adults now fruit, like peaches and apples.

And then just for fun, what do you all think would make some cool decorations for them? I already have some things in mind, like some wooden arch/caves or such. But its always cool to see what others think 

Heres a video of them, this is less than a minute after I put them in the tank.
[YOUTUBE]zfcIe8N_XC8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Camden (Mar 29, 2012)

With pretty much any arid species I can personally think of, people use dried coconut fiber and sand. about a 50/50 mix, pack it down nicely. As for decor, they don't mind much, but I've seen things such as caves, logs, pieces of cholla wood (which is fun to watch the bugs interact with) etc. Have fun.


----------



## jreidsma (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks 

I will mix in some coconut coir (Exo Terra plantation soil) with the sand already in there then. It is the same sand that is used in aquariums for fish and such. So it doesn't stay moist or anything very well by itself.

Any info on raising the larva? And then all other opinions on anything appreciated


----------



## Camden (Mar 29, 2012)

I personally have never raised the larvae..but I've read that simply putting them in a tub with straight oatmeal as substrate works, but I'm not certain.


----------



## jreidsma (Mar 29, 2012)

I have used oats with the feeder darklings (what we know as mealworms) but I didn't know if the larva of these would be different in what they eat.


----------



## bugmankeith (Mar 30, 2012)

Aren't these what super worms turn into?


----------



## jreidsma (Mar 30, 2012)

Super worms are Zophobas morio, yes they are a type of darkling beetle.

But these darkling beetles I have here are a different species. I don't know what one they are, but both come from the family tenebrionidae and there are over 20,000 species in that family. Superworms only live a little over a year. But the ones I have, at least I was told,  live for years as adults.

They are related, but not the same thing that I know of. These live for quite a bit longer I guess.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 30, 2012)

These are probably Eleodes(a very large genus), but could be something closely related.  I've kept various species for awhile now and they produced many offspring.  Unfortunately, I rehoused all of them in a dry tank and most of the offspring died.  If they produce again, I'll probably pull the larvae as I see them and put them in a less arid container as the moisture is obviously a factor and seems to harm the adults if too moist.  They will eat everything the adults do, including the dead.  I use greens, root veggies(carrots/'taters), apples & dog food for the most part but have seen them eat almost any produce item.  Also provide some simple hides: dried bark pieces, etc.  Keep an eye out late at night after leaving food to see if you get any larvae.


----------



## jreidsma (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks! 

I got a PM back from Peter (bugsincyberspace) and yes, they are Eleodes. 

I will probably put the larva in a different container also, so they don't dry out or anything.


----------



## shebeen (Apr 1, 2012)

Just do a google search for "breeding mealworms" and you'll find several care sheets.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Apr 1, 2012)

Some of those online mealworm care sheets puzzle me.  For hydration they just put a few pieces of carrot into oatmeal substrate.  That doesn't seem like it would be enough to me.


----------



## jreidsma (Apr 1, 2012)

These aren't the species we know as "mealworms" so the care is a bit different.

Like Zonbonzovi said the larva eat the same thing as the adults and just need to stay moist. So I know the care for the larva now.


----------



## jreidsma (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok, new question came up on them 

Would a under tank heater cause any harm to them?

And then if I had just sand as a substrate, but them had a small container with moist coconut coir that the beetles could get on and into. Do you think they would have enough sense to lay their eggs on that?  

I have not seen or noticed any signs of larva yet, and now I have a almost empty five gallon that I am going to incubate one small tub of T eggs in. So I was wanting to move the beetles over into that (they wouldn't be able to get into the egg tub anyways, so they couldn't harm the T eggs. 

The humidity the T eggs need with be supplied by a small tub of water underneath the tub (with coffee ffilter) the eggs would be in. The only humidity that would get with the beetles would be the little bit that comes out the air holes in the Egg tub.

But the five gallon has a small Exo Terra heat wave desert XS 4"x5" heater on the bottom and so it has to have sand as the substrate.

Or (after I find out more about my heater in another thread) I may be able to mix the whole tank like I have their now (coconut coir and sand 50/50) but with only sand right where the heater is.


----------

